# Mad Max car!



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

This is another easy one. I always loved the Mad Max movies, so I wanted a car to represent Max's post apocalyptic wasteland cruiser. It's a JL stock car body painted flat black, with a blower and exhaust pipes sticking through the hood. I detailed it with a bunch of scavenged junk tied to the trunk. It has a welding tank, fuel drum, and 3 spare tires. and a rear bumper bar I chopped off a Willys. Now I just need a tanker truck filled with sand, a mini-lite one man helicopter, and little Max figure and I'd be in all set!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That works!!!
And it had to be fun to make..
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Is that a corndog with a sunburn sitting on the trunk?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

JPR,
Looks great. Now I know what I can do with those extra JL stockers.  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I like that! I haven't seen any conversions like it, before. In fact, I don't think I've even seen any Mad Max conversions-period. That's the way JL should have done it. Maybe the boys from Ertl are lurking the board and will get some ideas for a future release from this. Heck, they probably have the rights, already. Good job!
















Cheers..


----------

